

How do developers find the time to stay on top of latest technologies? - googletron
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/177651/how-do-developers-find-the-time-to-stay-on-top-of-latest-technologies/177714

======
suyash
come home and spend time working on your pet project using technology that
you're learning or want to learn!

